# Re: Hopedale La



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

Heres a good spot to start. One of my favorites, plenty of fish

Coordinates: Latitude 29° 57' 3.3732'' N, Longitude -90° 3' 47.4408'' W
GPS Coordinates: Latitude 29.950937000, Longitude -90.063178000

Good luck!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

great place to start!


"Tight lines"


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

What are you gonna do when you catch me on the water? Ask me where to fish? Bwaahhaaa

Seriously man, you really expect someone just to give you gps coordinates to their hotspots? Just get a map and go fish! If youre a fishy dude you'll find fish. Ive spent alot of time and money out there with a map checking areas and fishing. im not just gonna give that info out. I know alot of people that wont either. So just get out there and get that new fancy boat slimed up. You'll feel more accomplished doing it yourself, and you just might learn something. 

And theres no need to threaten people, especially on a public forum.


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

I dont mind helping people and giving advice. i do it all the time. But you didnt ask for advice, you asked for spots and included a map for us to drop points on. Which you deleted for some reason. You also are pretty sensitive and cant take a joke. And resort to name calling, But have it your way.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I would like to take this time to apologize to anyone that I offended with my post. My Intent was not to STEAL anyone's fishing spots. I was just looking for some information On some areas to go out and try. I wasn't looking for anyone's GPS coordinates, I guess I should've made that clear in my original post that is definitely my fault. I have never fished Hopedale before so I have no clue of the area. I deleted my post because I did not want any more confrontation with anyone on this thread. 

Thanks 

To the guys that PM'd me, thanks for the great advice. 

Much appreciated


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I recommend the SMS satellite map and staring at google earth for a long, long time. If you learn how to catch redfish depending on tides, weather, light, temp you will always find them. 
It amazes me how many people beat up the same spots whether its good there or not. 
If you are gonna fish them this time of year (c&r) then please use heavy leaders and practice pop em or stop em fishing. Water is warm and fish don't recover well. 1st really big red I ever caught was in August and I thought I revived him well only to see him bit in half when I went back through that spot on way home. 
I'm not judging anybody who does but I won't fish the marsh again until October (every year) after doing that. 
Good luck.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I recommend the SMS satellite map and staring at google earth for a long, long time. If you learn how to catch redfish depending  on tides, weather, light, temp you will always find them.
> It amazes me how many people beat up the same spots whether its good there or not.
> If you are gonna fish them this time of year (c&r) then please use heavy leaders and practice pop em or stop em fishing.  Water is warm and fish don't recover well. 1st really big red I ever caught was in August and I thought I revived him well only to see him bit in half when I went back through that spot on way home.
> I'm not judging anybody who does but I won't fish the marsh again until October (every year) after doing that.
> Good luck.


Thanks Hook, 

I fish Bay St Loius, Wolf and the Jordan. 

You?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Heres a good spot to start. One of my favorites, plenty of fish
> 
> Coordinates: Latitude 29° 57' 3.3732'' N, Longitude -90° 3' 47.4408'' W
> GPS Coordinates: Latitude 29.950937000, Longitude -90.063178000
> ...



Haha Bourbon St...Could catch a good buzz!!!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> > Heres a good spot to start. One of my favorites, plenty of fish
> >
> > Coordinates: Latitude 29° 57' 3.3732'' N, Longitude -90° 3' 47.4408'' W
> > GPS Coordinates: Latitude 29.950937000, Longitude -90.063178000
> ...


-probably not all you'll catch on that street.

(I believe those are the numbers for the aquarium)


----------

